
How do investors view the ICO/STO market in 2019? - ksshilov
https://hackernoon.com/how-do-investors-view-the-ico-sto-market-in-2019-b8c91bd2bb26
======
arcaster
As a dumpster currently on fire that should be stoked with napalm.

